# Smartwatch, how to install apk files on it



## ZoneDymo (Jun 16, 2022)

Ok so im completely new to this, I have a tikwatch with wearOS 2.0 (I think) and I would like to install a nice watch face.
Now I saw a vid with one that I liked but its not on the playstore anymore but it can be found here as an .apk file:








						Chron Watch Face APK for Android Download
					

Chron Watch Face 2.0.0.2 APK download for Android. The Perfect Face for the Perfect System.




					apkpure.com
				




But...ok... I download it on my phone? and then I hit install and its installed but....ntohign goes to the watch?

I dont know about this stuff at all, am I suppose to get the .apk file on the watch itself and install it there?


----------

